# This says it all........



## yesihunt2 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think this says it all....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol how true.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha, love it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Perfect! And I got two free chickens just today! Horray for me!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

That's exciting! Congrats


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute ...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Perfect! And I got two free chickens just today! Horray for me!


Where is our pictures? We need to see pictures!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How's that. I've got them separated but after 24 hours they're already getting along pretty well. The new ones are cockerels at about 5 months. I think the older ones will ppt them in their place and we will all move on.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

yesihunt2 said:


> I think this says it all....


Such a great looking bunch. Do you have a photo of your coop and run from the front? I think that's like the new one I wanna make. My email is [email protected]. thank you


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

They look fabulous!


----------

